# Quick Attach 3PT?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, now that I have been removing and attaching heavy 3pt equipment for the last 3 days to my tractor, I was wondering... Isn't there a quick attach 3pt accessory? Man, it takes a long time to get off, remove pins, align tractor, push it, move it around, bang your hand a few times (curse to yourself), then push the sway bars around and finally get em on and replace the lynch pins and then work on the other side ----- Arrrrgh! 

Any ideas or info?

Andy


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Andy, I purchased one of these units only to return it in 2 days. The idea is great but it would only align with half of my equipment which would have been fine IF it was the heavy half. Nothern Tool and Tractor Supply have them.

If you get one, let us know what you think.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Is this the unit you used? Can you explain why it didn't work right? Thanks!

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/quick3pt.jpg></center>

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Is this the unit you used? Can you explain why it didn't work right? Thanks!
> 
> <center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/quick3pt.jpg></center>
> ...


Some of the older implements do not have the clearances that are need to get the lift hooks in place. I had one for a day once. Installed it on my tractor and backed up to my disk and couldn't hook up.............and now way to alter the disk to accomadate it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These type of quick hitches require bushings to be installed on the implements and as Argee mentioned the widths are not alway standard on some implements. John Deere calls theirs I-Match.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

That's the same problem I had argee with the exception that all of my equipment is new....within a year or two. My finish mower, disc, scrape blade and bush hog are all King Kutter. The quick hitch is also made by / labeled King Kutter. The only item out of those the hitch would work on was the blade.

The problem was the widths between the 2 lower pins. After the bushings were put on the width was too great to latch to the quick hitch.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Great so now back to the old fashioned way of attaching stuff ---
with my nice strong hands. 

Andy


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what about this http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...PHOTOS=on&productId=200280774&categoryId=1510

Ryan


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Now I LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!


Will be placing my order on Friday.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good find there Farmall. Those are a good alternative to the quick hitch.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I also like the made in USA part 
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Now I LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Will be placing my order on Friday. *


Did you ever order them?
Ryan


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

nope, wife spent to much money on Friday


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Question, the draw bar for the lift arms for our Massey weighs 45#. How much can that hitch lift weighing 20#s hmmmmm hmmmmm


----------

